# Rifing knife for General Table saws (The older ones)



## zfrme66 (Apr 2, 2011)

Does anyone know if General or anybody else makes a rifing knife for an older general table saw? I think the saw is a 50-220.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Don't you mean RIVING KNIFE?
Bill


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

The only aftermarket riving knife I know of is the BORK, and that doesn't fit your saw. You can install some pretty good after market splitters that will do a nice job….the Microjig splitters are cheap and effective at ~ $20.


----------



## zfrme66 (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the info..Yes Bill, I meant a riving knife…Thanks


----------



## toolsballsoft (May 19, 2011)

A riving knife or splitter is a safety device on table saws, circular saws and radial arm saws used for woodworking. They are both comparable in their safety function, but they are distinct and different devices, each with its pros and cons.


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

If you need a riving knife or splitter custom made, give this person a try. He does good work.

http://www.leestyron.com/sharksplitter.php


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

^Wayne, I am so impressed with this guy. He's very friendly and knowledgeable. Unfortunately for me, despite many attempts, he can't build a sawguard to fit my old JET. If it would fit, I'd have everything he makes.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Anyone enginnering with a modern waterjet metal cutting cnc machine should be able to cut one of these from steel for you reasonably .However maybe finding one who will make small jobs cheaply will be difficult in certain areas. Alistair


----------

